# SD Card problem in Trail Camera



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone ever have this problem? It's happened to me twice now.

When I put a card in the camera, come back few weeks later, the camera says no pictures were taken, yet the batteries are dead (75% life when I left) and when I try look at the pictures either on my personal camera or insert the sd card into my laptop, it says the cards isn't formatted....??

I've used the same card before numerous times, and haven't had problems, and now it's happened twice......any ideas?

Tator


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

What type of camera are you using? I've had problems with my new Bushnell and I called the company and they said they have been having problems with certain sd cards. I know my sd card would cause my camera to lock up when it took the first picture. It seemed like it was in the "on" position which would then make the batteries wear out. I figured it out when I put my sd card in my regular Kodak camera and it caused it to lock up with a picture still showing on the lcd screen. It would stay in that same position until I shut it off. I could format the sd card in my Kodak and it worked fine, but still wouldn't work in my trail camera. I finally when and bought the brand the company recommended (Sandisk) and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I doubt if this would make any difference but they do make different speeds for the sd cards. I have several sandisk one and they all work well for my camera


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a bit computer illiterate as far as the formating goes but have had similar experience -

My moultrie has never given me any problems as far as being compatible with different cards and what not - that being said I can't pop the card in my Cannon camera and view the pictures.

Also got a Cuddyback IR this year and when I put a fresh SD card it worked great - a couple weeks later I had switched out SD cards and put one in it that had previously been in a Moultrie and something got messed up with the formating. Long story short it wouldn't let me view or access any of the files on the card. I downloaded a SD recovery program off the web that was able to retrieve all my files so they were readable again thank god. Sorry for the ramble -


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

The only camera's I have are Moultrie 4.0's. 10 of them

Where did you find this recovery program on the web,

I will give that a shot. Because what sucks is it had 3 weeks of pictures on it (2GB) card, so I'd like to see some of those pics BEFORE season!! : )

I believe the SD cards are Sandisk

thanks for some input and at least I have some directions

Tator


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure exactly which one I downloaded as I am at college right now and did it at home.

Try - http://store.lexar.com/imagerescue3/index.cfm

Some try to make you pay for it - don't - there is free stuff out there!

Let us know if they turn out/post some pics :beer:


----------

